# Scarlet Tanager (Ontario)



## Glenn Bartley (Jun 17, 2019)

Here's one from a few weeks back. Cheers!

Glenn







Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/400 sec
Aperture: 5.6
Exposure compensation: +1/3
Flash: Off
ISO: 400
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2019)

Beautiful picture, Glenn.


----------

